# Any Americans or American companies in Bologna



## chrisgreenlax

Hi there everyone.

My name is Christopher. I currently live in Los Angeles and just got my EU passport; I am now a dual citizen of Italy and the US. I am very interested in moving to Italy and my dream is to live in Bologna, my favorite Italian city. Any advice, tips or information is appreciated very much. I specifically am interested in any American companies or multinationals with offices near or in Bologna. I know its a poor time to be looking for work abroad, with a worldwide recession underway, but I want to do my homework and hey you never know.

I currently manage a business unit in LA for a large English multinational.

Auguri,
Christopher


----------



## collizz

*US Companies in Bologna*

My name is Liz and am US/Italian Citizen living in Ferrara. There aren't any US companies in the area. There is an american university, John Hopkins who hire only US citizens and lyondell basell in Ferrara (who are not economically sound at the moment and not hiring at all ) but that's about it. Otherwise you could possibly teach English. The economy is not good at all and there aren't many hiring. You could try to search www.

Most US companies are located in Florence .. Eli Lilly, GE, Rome or in Milan You could easily travel to Florence if need be.. about an hour train ride but can be expensive. 

Good luck



chrisgreenlax said:


> Hi there everyone.
> 
> My name is Christopher. I currently live in Los Angeles and just got my EU passport; I am now a dual citizen of Italy and the US. I am very interested in moving to Italy and my dream is to live in Bologna, my favorite Italian city. Any advice, tips or information is appreciated very much. I specifically am interested in any American companies or multinationals with offices near or in Bologna. I know its a poor time to be looking for work abroad, with a worldwide recession underway, but I want to do my homework and hey you never know.
> 
> I currently manage a business unit in LA for a large English multinational.
> 
> Auguri,
> Christopher


----------



## k98_man

An hour train ride is nothing and usually would not cost too much (if you buy passes annually). I think teaching English might be a step down pay wise, but if you try to get some teaching credentials perhaps you can teach business or something along those lines at that university Liz mentioned. Probably will also be a pay cut compared to now.

Good luck.


----------



## chrisgreenlax

*Grazie Liz*

Salve Liz.

Grazie per quest'informazione. the ww w weblink didn't come through (they may not allow you to post them?) can you repost without the ww and i'll figure it out.
I really appreciate it. 

Thanks again.




collizz said:


> My name is Liz and am US/Italian Citizen living in Ferrara. There aren't any US companies in the area. There is an american university, John Hopkins who hire only US citizens and lyondell basell in Ferrara (who are not economically sound at the moment and not hiring at all ) but that's about it. Otherwise you could possibly teach English. The economy is not good at all and there aren't many hiring. You could try to search
> 
> Most US companies are located in Florence .. Eli Lilly, GE, Rome or in Milan You could easily travel to Florence if need be.. about an hour train ride but can be expensive.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## enzocchio

*job in bologna*

hi christopher 
my name is vincenzo 
Im a dual citizenship i even have my mom livin in italy was wondering have u found any opportunity in italy ?
i will be moving there also 




chrisgreenlax said:


> Hi there everyone.
> 
> My name is Christopher. I currently live in Los Angeles and just got my EU passport; I am now a dual citizen of Italy and the US. I am very interested in moving to Italy and my dream is to live in Bologna, my favorite Italian city. Any advice, tips or information is appreciated very much. I specifically am interested in any American companies or multinationals with offices near or in Bologna. I know its a poor time to be looking for work abroad, with a worldwide recession underway, but I want to do my homework and hey you never know.
> 
> I currently manage a business unit in LA for a large English multinational.
> 
> Auguri,
> Christopher


----------



## Eugenio

Dear Christopher,

I'm Eugenio, I was born in Bologna, and I live still here, with my wife and little daughter; I run our own B&B and I'm an art curator, too.

If you need to know something from Bologna, mail me, no problem!

///snip///


----------



## enzocchio

hello Eugenio how are u my friend ?
I am engaged also with a beautiful women there and my mom lives there 
yes i have been wanting to find a good american job in italy. But seem impossible 
Im a professional landscaper and alternative energy but seems to me that in that field is hard to find opportunity ..
been thinking if there was some kind of way to make a good income i even would travel between USA an Italy .. But what i ask my self???
any how my friend 
keep in touch


----------



## Eugenio

Dear enzocchio,

im a new guest here, amybe I was wrong by post something, but if you read above, I have written my post toward Christopher.

I simpy wrote that if him or other need a little help, I'm from and I'm IN Bologna.

That's all.

Dont'worry, I'm married.......


----------



## enzocchio

okay i understand 
my friend it was nice knowing you 
and if i can be any help please send me a message Eugenio


----------

